# How do you get mouse trap glue off paw pads?



## Wolfiesmom

Wolfie is such a puppy! He gets into the dumbest things. First thing this morning, he managed to go down to the basement and get an glue trap for mice stuck to his foot. I peeled it off slowly, but there is still some residue there. Any ideas how to get it off?


----------



## Navah

Ouch! Poor baby. I’m guessing nail polish would be too harsh? That’s how I got wax (for legs… ya I should have closed the door lol) off my pup but it was on her fur and we washed it off immediately with water so she didn’t feel a thing.

I’m surprised you have glue traps where you are, i thought they were illegal everywhere now?


----------



## Wolfiesmom

Navah said:


> Ouch! Poor baby. I’m guessing nail polish would be too harsh? That’s how I got wax (for legs… ya I should have closed the door lol) off my pup but it was on her fur and we washed it off immediately with water so she didn’t feel a thing.
> 
> I’m surprised you have glue traps where you are, i thought they were illegal everywhere now?


I didn't know they were illegal. Why? They sell them in all the stores here.


----------



## Navah

I’m not sure why really. I just know that a few years ago I went into a few stores asking and they all said they were illegal (three stores). I asked if I could buy online and they said probably not. One store the lady even yelled at me for even asking, apparently it’s because the mice eat themselves alive to get out of the traps. I was like sheesh… calm down… I didn’t know.


----------



## mvarnell

I live in Arkansas and they sell them here too. Why are they illegal, are they considered inhumane or generally unsafe?


----------



## BayouBaby

They are not illegal in Louisiana. They are still readily available in all grocery and hardware stores. As for getting the residue off, perhaps try peanut butter. It has been purported to get gum out of hair. I don't know. My first reaction was nail polish remover, but that's very harsh. Good luck though.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

BayouBaby said:


> They are not illegal in Louisiana. They are still readily available in all grocery and hardware stores. As for getting the residue off, perhaps try peanut butter. It has been purported to get gum out of hair. I don't know. My first reaction was nail polish remover, but that's very harsh. Good luck though.


When I take the peanut butter out, Wolfie runs!! I have no idea why! I tried to give it to him a bunch of times and now when he sees the jar, he runs away. Maybe I can just put some on a paper towel without him seeing the jar, and rub his foot with it. It's so hard with a dog that HATES peanut butter. A lot of the treats and things are peanut butter flavored and he won't eat them. He's weird.


----------



## gagsd

Vegetable oil works.

http://www.ehow.com/how_4910620_remove-glue-glue-mouse-traps.html


----------



## Wolfiesmom

gagsd said:


> Vegetable oil works.
> 
> How to Remove Glue From Glue Mouse Traps | eHow.com


Thank you!


----------



## jakeandrenee

Mineral oil...


----------



## Rerun

I don't envy you! good luck...I was going to suggest nail polish remover too, but it seems there are a couple better suggestions. I'm not sure peanut butter will work, and if it does it may just make an even messier situation; but the oil might work well..


----------



## Gsdldy

I had the strange experience of haveing to remove super glue from my daughters lips "dont ask" the hospital and poision controll said baby oil, so that might work..


----------



## acillaton

Did you get job done? I think it is too late to suggest something, but just in case...I think safest way would be use WD-40 and then soap just to get rid of WD-40.


----------



## Montana Scout

goo gone works great for that sort of stuff... but im not 100% positive its non-toxic


----------



## KZoppa

we had to remove mouse trap glue from one of our cats paws one time. the vet told us paint thinner and then wash heavily with soap and water to get the paint thinner off and out of the surrounding fur. I would definitely have prefered the mineral oil or vegetable oil idea though!!!! Got high off the cat for days!!! lol


----------



## Wolfiesmom

I used vegetable oil, and it came right off. Thanks everyone for the suggestions.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY

WD-40 works on this problem.


----------



## Samba

Good to know you are out of the sticky situation.

Yes, sticky mouse traps are considered inhumane by many and are illegal in some places for this reason.


----------

